# "variable" disk image to bhyve guest



## aragats (Nov 14, 2019)

Is it possible to change the disk passed to a bhyve guest without restarting the latter? AFAIK there are no "detach" and "attach" options.

For instance (just an illustration, desired behavior ― won't actually work), if I pass /dev/md0 to bhyve guest as a secondary HDD, and then recreate it with a different disk image file.


----------

